# handle on Ryusen Tsuchime Damascus Gyuto



## bathonuk (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi guys. Somebody ask me to rehandle that knife but i saw it only on pictures and it seems weird. She wants traditional handle but there is a bolster and endcap. Anyone can tell me more about that construction? How to remove it? Thanks in advance


----------



## Dream Burls (Apr 25, 2013)

bathonuk said:


> Hi guys. Somebody ask me to rehandle that knife but i saw it only on pictures and it seems weird. She wants traditional handle but there is a bolster and endcap. Anyone can tell me more about that construction? How to remove it? Thanks in advance



Need pics or a reference.


----------



## bathonuk (Apr 25, 2013)

http://japanesechefsknife.com/RyusenTsuchimeDamascusSeries.html#RyusenTsuchime


----------

